# Roland Gx-24 problems (not cutting smooth lines)



## kmajid (Feb 13, 2009)

How's everyone doing? Hope all is well and thanks for checking out my question.

I'm having an issue with my roland GX-24 where curves are not being cut right. For some reason there are, what looks like, tiny waves in the actual curve.

I have changed the blade, blade holder and cutting stripe. The files all seem good as well.

Any ideas why this might be happening? Please help and thank in advance for all responses.


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

check the setting on the plotter ...menu...condition...SMOOTHING should be ON. This should help, only thing I can think of.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

set the machine to factory defaults and then make sure your blade is correct for the material you are cutting. as well as blade extension..all have to be correct for it to cut as you want


----------



## kmajid (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank, i will check both things and get back to you with the results.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

check your file also and see if there are a bunch of extra points in the design. I have seen many stock designs set for cutting that are very far from smooth and need a little editing.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I always suggest getting a set of pens for the plotter. This way you can see if it is a blade issue, without using expensive vinyl.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Bob is correct, a set of pens would help a lot.. paper is cheaper than vinyl for test runs.

I find it you use the outline object function and then zoom in a lot, you will see a lot of small points that are not smooth curves. I usually have to delete a lot of the small zig-zags and manually smooth out the curves and it cuts a LOT better.


----------



## kmajid (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses again.

I checked the smoothing option and that was on.

I did zoom all the way in and your right, it's not a smooth line, it is slightly jagged. How can i remedy this issue? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## WUNATEY (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a roland cutter which used to do the same, I thought the same as you that the machine required a new cutter, this was not the problem what was happening was the cutter blade was not turning, I put a drop of oil on the cutter head and it has never done it since, hope you have the same result
Cheers
Malcolm


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

go into edit mode and delete some of the points. If you are importing the graphic in from Corel or Adobe I would adjust it there fist and then import it in.


----------



## kmajid (Feb 13, 2009)

I hate to be a pain and ask this but how do you delete the points? What points am i deleting? Sorry!!!


----------



## kmajid (Feb 13, 2009)

Malcolm, i will also try what you said i should try...thanks for the tip


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm at work and don't have the help file or software here...

On the top left side of the screen, the top button is the select tool, below it should be a button that changes the design to show the actual points. Press that button, zoom in so you can see the actual points. Click the right mouse button on a point and hit the delete button on your keyboard...

There may be other/faster ways but that should at least get you started.


----------



## Alison Zuccaro (Feb 16, 2009)

If you are using Corel Draw you will want to click on the second tool on the tool bar. It is the shape tool. Once you do that you will see "nodes" on the design red an blue squares. You can click on a node and hit the delete button on the keyboard to delete.

Knowing what nodes to delete will take some practice. Good thing for that undo button.


----------



## kmajid (Feb 13, 2009)

Alison and ted, thanks for the tips. Unfortunately ii'm a nofice at this but will try to figure something out. My image is created in AI and i simply import it into Cut Studio. I dont have AI and am not the one who makes them anyway. I will try to attach to this for you guys to get an idea...everything is so awesome, thanks so much . Well, it appears i can't upload the files because they are invalid


----------



## Alison Zuccaro (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, You can use the same tool in the CutStudio software to edit the points. I have attached another photo - I hope this one will work.


----------



## kmajid (Feb 13, 2009)

Alison thanks. Yes i could see your file. I was trying to upload mine. When i zoom in though there are no points. It's simply a quarter of a circle about 6mm wide.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yea but if this a curve that k's talking about wouldn't that make it less 'smooth'? usually deleting points (bezier) on a curve result in straight lines from one point to another.

you don't have illustrator itself? i take it that you can edit an illustrator file with this 'cutmaster' program? not cutstudio? can you redraw the curve with a pen ten that allows you to draw bezier curves? if so, try that. what you see in your cut program as far as cutlines is usually what you'll get when output to the gx-24.


----------



## mkari (Apr 6, 2009)

WUNATEY said:


> I have a roland cutter which used to do the same, I thought the same as you that the machine required a new cutter, this was not the problem what was happening was the cutter blade was not turning, I put a drop of oil on the cutter head and it has never done it since, hope you have the same result
> Cheers
> Malcolm


hi
i think i might have the same issue, can you tell how exactly did you fix that??
thanks


----------



## priyadarshini (Apr 5, 2010)

it might be problem with plotter niddle, i have not much idea you may get solution from industries expert in Fashion Networks - Home - fashion apparel garment retail clothing fabric business networking designer marketplace careers jobs videos slides ppt


----------



## licious (May 13, 2010)

Have had this problem for a long time (skipping stich cuts), switching blades, adjusting force etc. The oil drop made it work perfectly.

Thanks


----------



## mkari (Apr 6, 2009)

how do you do this oil drop method???
good day


----------



## WUNATEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Put a drop of oil in at the top of the cutter where the cutter goes down through the bearing I think dust gets into the bearing and makes it stick.
All the best
wunatey


----------



## WUNATEY (Feb 17, 2009)

see post below


----------



## WUNATEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Put a drop of oil on to the top end of the cutter, I think dust gets into the bearing that the cutter goes down through and makes it stick.This stops the cutter rotating in the holder and causes problems cutting smooth lines.
Hope this helps
Wunatey


----------



## mkari (Apr 6, 2009)

the top end of the cutter you mean the top of the blade?
what kind of oil?

good day


----------



## KazaQ (Aug 2, 2016)

WUNATEY said:


> I have a roland cutter which used to do the same, I thought the same as you that the machine required a new cutter, this was not the problem what was happening was the cutter blade was not turning, I put a drop of oil on the cutter head and it has never done it since, hope you have the same result
> Cheers
> Malcolm


TRUTH. I just had this happen again to my REPLACEMENT CUTTER. Talk about money saved. Wish I'd have read this post before I bought the new one the first time.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

KazaQ, maybe check the dates on the thread before you post? I'm not sure everyone needs to know you had the same problem someone else had 6 years ago...


----------

